# Its official she is coming home in two weeks



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I am so excited to post that we put down our reservation fee and some towards total cost of our new baby girl Briarlyn she is beautiful and sweet. First time really holding her and she was a sweetheart shy at times but was always up for kisses. She is precious I can't wait, a little less than two weeks and she will be home with us. It was so cute watching my bf hold her you can see he is falling under her grip just as fast as I am. She will be one loved and spoiled hedgehog.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So happy for you!!! Congrats! Is she your first??? btw love the name mine is Briar :lol:


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

yep she is our first, we have both wanted one for a long time me since I was like 5ish and my older sister had one as a class pet. Her teacher let me play with him in a little portable cage thing and I was in love  And thanks about the name my mom was suggesting things like holly and rose and then I went out with her to trim some briars and it clicked. It came down to Briarlyn, Breena, Alaina, and Khaleesie (not sure on that spelling its from a song of ice and fire) Then when we went to pay for her we both were like nope its Briarlyn and it was settled. I am so excited trying to figure out the liners each time we cut them they end up short it is so frustrating.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

She really is such a sweetie - all three of them are. I'm so glad you got to meet her! Did you tell Kim the name yet? She'll love it - she has a flower/plant theme for all of her hedgehogs. Since she's keeping the other girl, two from that litter will have that kind of name .. and then there's Vendetta, lol!

I'll have to go through my photos from the last time we were there and see if any of them are of your girl.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

oh that would be cool if you could find pictures of her. I am hoping that by time she comes home I will have a new camera charger so I can take pictures of her and her cage which is huge for just little old her. And no i haven't emailed Km yet Jen knows though I will email KIm soon.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I just checked - I have mostly photos of Vendetta and a few of the girl Kim is keeping, but the only ones I have of yours don't show her face. Sorry! If I get any the next time I'm over there I'll post them for you. They're all so cute. Vendetta is the darkest (dark gray) and the one Kim is keeping is the lightest (chocolate). Yours is gray. They're all snowflakes too! I love them!  

I never heard back from you about the wheel, by the way. Let me know when you decide!  We just added dark blue wheels, though I haven't gotten photos of that color yet. I was so excited when I saw the blue buckets in a store, lol!


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

lol ya we are not sure what wheel yet lol we can't agree on it but we we will decide soon lol we kinda have to.  I would love it if you could get pictures and our lil girl is the the cutest haha I can't wait till she comes home. I am going to go pick out fabric for Jen I am buying a hedgie bag from her.  I can't wait for Briarlyn 


But I am sick of people telling me I am crazy for wanting a hedgehog and things like they stink like ferrets. Why are you wasting your money on a pet that doesnt play with you, cant hunt, wont cuddle, and is awake at night. GRRRRR I said well have you ever had a fish? they dont do crap so dont talk about my hedgehog atleast I can hold her and cuddle (even if they dont want to lol) and I am awake at night normaly till like 3am, and I dont hunt. and basically its not your money or time or house so stfu I am sick of people that judge everything you do. And hedgehogs dont stink like ferrets and i love ferrets all the same anyways.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It doesn't really matter that they're nocturnal - they don't mind being taken out during the day, as long as they have the option to take a nap somewhere. We have ours out at all hours of the day and they do fine. I just took out two of our girls (Zombie and Anubis) and it's about 3pm - they were crawling on the bed with us and now they're asleep under the blankets. And lol to the "can't hunt" thing! You should see a hedgehog in a bathtub with a handful of crickets! :lol:


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

ya they meant like duck hunting and I am pretty much nocturnal so it doesn't bother me either way actually i normally only get about 4hrs of sleep then maybe once every two weeks ill crash but that is how my body is. I normally fall asleep around 3 and wake up at around 7-8 I can normally force myself back to sleep. then if I am working I normally try to get to bed around 1am. I love hedgehogs I am not deterred by what people say. They will see how cute she is and then be jealous HAHAHA I love watching Sam's gecko hunt crickets its amazing. This weekend we are going to put the finishing touches on the cage so that we can have the heater and light system up and running so we are used to it and we can find the kinks and work them out. Also then she will have a nice cozy home to come to. and one of her snuggle sacks and a piece of fleece and a tshirt are all in bed so i am sleeping with them Sam is doing the same thing. But this weekend we have to de-bishop everything he decided last weekend that he thought all the fleece bedding that was folded and put away would make a nice Bishop bed so he pulled them out and slept on them. They are covered in hair now. He is a blanket thief last winter I had an extra blanket on my bed he pulled it off my bed and into his corner in the middle of the night. He will still pillows to he is a spoiled dog. Oh and the corner vs bed is an easy 8ft its not like i kicked it off he stole it.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I am so excited it is all i can do not to bug my breeder and be like can i come back over just to hold her............I cant wait she can technically come home in a week but we cant pick her up till next saturday. Gosh this is hard!!!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure Kim wouldn't mind. We visited her twice to spend time with Archimedes (1-2 hours each time) before we finally brought him home. That was before we got to be friends with her too. She loves to talk hedgies with anyone.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

well to spin a bad thing into a positive I just hurt my bad knee and am down on it so this weekend Ill have lots of time to bond with her since I cant move much.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

SHE IS HOME and amazing 
she is gorgeous and beautiful. she is a still a little huffy but last night she ran on her wheel even with us in the room and some lights on it was me my bf, his lil sister, and their mom all in the room talking and watching her and she just kept on running. she loves her wheel. OMG we love her  she also tried her first mealie worm at the breeder's house and piratically slurped it up. hopefully pictures will be up soon


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aw congrats!! I wanna see pictures 

that's not a bad positive spin lol.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

This is Briarlyn exploring her new home hopefully better pictures to come my phone takes bad ones.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Love her!! Congratulations!


----------

